# 2000-2005 Fuel Pump



## nick00 (Sep 9, 2012)

I replaced my 2000 with a 2005 Sentra S. The '00 never had hard start, '05 all the time. The '00 even sat for 2 months and started in a few seconds. Is it possible to replace the '05 fuel pump with one for a '00? I have looked and the 2 years have different part numbers. Thank-you. Nick


----------



## b13er (Apr 7, 2010)

According to this Denso Fuel Pump: 1995-2006 Nissan Sentra Electric Fuel Pump it works with 1995 - 2006 Sentras. From what I can tell the assemblies are different for the two years you listed, but the pump is the same.


----------



## nick00 (Sep 9, 2012)

Thank-you for the response. I figured the pumps are the same. Something in the housings are different. I don't know why they would change something if it worked. I should have swapped assemblies between the 2 before I sold the '00. My '00 had 187K and didn't hesitate a second when starting. Nick


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the pressure regulator (on the pump) is probably your issue, if you turn the key to the "on" postition for a second or two, let the pump pressurize before you try to start it, you shouldnt have any issues, unless you dont mind spending $$


----------



## nick00 (Sep 9, 2012)

This is my girls car. I drive a diesel. I am used to waiting. I have tried to explain/demonstrate but, not going to happen. Key in, turn, start, reverse, go. All this before my glow plug light goes out. I may just try a '00 pump, wife happy=me happy.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

completely understand....


----------



## vafiatx19 (Nov 5, 2013)

Same thing here. My daughter's car also. 2005 Sentra special edition 1.8 had start when warm. I just ordered a fuel pump assembly from Amazon aairtechh for $150 something. I hope that corrects the problem. I just wanted to no if fuel pump would also cause slight hesitation on acceleration and rough idle??


----------



## vafiatx19 (Nov 5, 2013)

vafiatx19 said:


> Same thing here. My daughter's car also. 2005 Sentra special edition 1.8 had start when warm. I just ordered a fuel pump assembly from Amazon aairtechh for $150 something. I hope that corrects the problem. I just wanted to no if fuel pump would also cause slight hesitation on acceleration and rough idle??


UPDATE:
Yes the new fuel pump assemble fixed the problem. Fixed the hesitation also. the only problem now is it has a slight rough idle but it's around 650rpms auto trans. It may just be normal for the car. Also you may want to order a new O-ring for the pump it expanded when I removed the pump and Autozone or Advance does not carry them.


----------



## nick00 (Sep 9, 2012)

That is good to know. Are you still happy with the new pump? Did you notice any differences between the old pump and new pump? Thank-you, Nick


----------



## vafiatx19 (Nov 5, 2013)

Everything seems good with the new pump. It was exact same as old pump dropped right in. I found a O-ring at harbor frieght in a assortment that fit and isn't leaking. So far anyway! I may order one just have, just in case.


----------



## nick00 (Sep 9, 2012)

Thank-you. I ended up buying one from Amazon. $159. shipped. I contacted the seller, it stated it comes with new 'O' ring. I am going to wait till the low fuel light comes on and swap it out. Nick


----------



## worthirt (May 21, 2013)

nick00 said:


> I am going to wait till the low fuel light comes on and swap it out.


You shouldn't need to do that, for the sentra, remove the back seat and there is an access panel that you remove to get to the fuel pump assembly. No draining of the tank is nessary. Be careful when you remove the old one though. You do not want to damage the fuel level sensor, make sure to take note or mark your lines for which one is which. If you want to wait, you can, all I am saying is that you don't have to.


----------



## vafiatx19 (Nov 5, 2013)

Back seat is right. Easy! Mine only had 1 line.


----------



## nick00 (Sep 9, 2012)

Thank-you. I wait until low fuel for a few reasons, mostly, mess. This also gives me a chance to actually measure how much fuel is available when the light comes on. I should have it by 5-20. Have a great day and better weekend!!! Nick


----------



## OneHotV6 (Jun 9, 2004)

I'm having the same issues but not sure which pump to get, anyone recommend a good one? I'm looking at a Denso but not sure if it's the best or is there a better one?

Thanks!


----------



## Tileracer247 (Oct 7, 2014)

On these models you need to let the fuel pump prime itself a few seconds before you start cranking.It should start right up after that.its either that or buy a new starter soon lol.I hear people in sentras cranking all the time.I just laugh get in mine , turn the key wait 3 seconds , and vroooom.These models often go through coil packs.if uoy have sluggish symptoms I would recommend new coil packs


----------



## Tileracer247 (Oct 7, 2014)

Denso is a great fuel pump.Just to let you know.If you're stock one is working fine.changing it will keep it the same


----------



## nick00 (Sep 9, 2012)

I tried 2 new pumps. One from Amazon, one from Advanced auto. They both worked great for a day. Both times I got a call that the car would not start. Put the original one back in and that is where I am at now. I just don't understand why it would start on the first time everyday, then hard starts for the rest of the day.


----------



## nick00 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Update*

I didn't want to spend the money for a fuel pump so we just did the turn the key and wait. Most of the time it would start. This weekend drove it 60 miles away, and it would not restart, nothing. Had it towed home. Plugged in the scanner, Crank position sensor. Put a new sensor on it, It started!!! Not only does it start first time every time, but starts quick and runs much better.


----------

